# 99 colnago mega master



## cyclingrn (Apr 25, 2011)

hi, I'm building a 99 mega master and I need advice on what type of headset I need.It has a non threaded star carbon fork, 1 inch steerer. Im not familiar with the type of headset I need. Thanks for your advice and time!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got a Chris King 1" threadless headset on my C-40. Its got a Star fork. 

What is a 99 Mega Master? Pictures?


----------



## cyclingrn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I'm by no means a colnago expert but the mega master was a different kind of frame Colnago built in the late '90s. my best description of the frame is that its made of Altec aluminum, the top tube resembles the master top tube and the downtube is oversized but is triangular. I think the mega master later became the asso I'm waiting to receive the frame over the mail. Unfortunately, I don't have pictures of it.






. Could I assume that all Colnagos made on those years had the same diameter headtube? so a record threadless 1inch headset or a chris king 1 inch headset should fit?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

cyclingrn said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm by no means a colnago expert but the mega master was a different kind of frame Colnago built in the late '90s. my best description of the frame is that its made of Altec aluminum, the top tube resembles the master top tube and the downtube is oversized but is triangular. I think the mega master later became the asso I'm waiting to receive the frame over the mail. Unfortunately, I don't have pictures of it.
> View attachment 328277
> . Could I assume that all Colnagos made on those years had the same diameter headtube? so a record threadless 1inch headset or a chris king 1 inch headset should fit?


Yes. It’ll have a 1 inch head tube. Colnago didn’t go to the bigger size until the early 2000’s. A Record headset would be a good choice too.


----------



## cyclingrn (Apr 25, 2011)

thank you, Ill keep you posted with progress. Its gonna be a slow build. For now, Im going to keep the dream b-stay running. its an old frame but like all vintage colnagos; they are all beautiful!


----------

